# Powerpole Micro Issues...



## mwong61

Hey all, 

I have a PP Micro on my skiff and absolutely love the function, but I'm on my second unit now and looks like I'm going to be needing a 3rd. (Took delivery of the skiff in Feb).

On the first unit, I started losing power connection intermittently. When I examined the power unit I noticed that at the power connection one of the "teeth" had broken off. The second one in from the right side looking at it from the front. 

Of course the warranty from JL Marine was superb and they send me a replacement unit no questions asked. 

I used that for "maybe" 4-5 trips and when I was washing down my boat I unplugged the unit I noticed that the same "tooth" is now also almost gone except it looks like its scorched. The plug side (male side) terminal is also very scorched and mostly burnt off. It's still functioning as of the moment but it can't last very long. It looks like that one connector is arc'ing.

Any ideas what might be causing this?

I usually only plug it in when I'm on the water when I'm ready to use it then unplug when I recover the boat. Last time out I left it plugged in for the ride home and noticed this when I unplugged when washing the boat.

Thanks!


----------



## firecat1981

Are you washing it with it unplugged? If so you might be getting water in the connector. Maybe try some dielectric grease in the connector?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Dielectric grease on the connections, don't wash it while it's unplugged. 
If the pin already showed signs of failure before it probably shorted out after.


----------



## mwong61

Yep use dialectric grease on the connections and yes I wash the boat with it unplugged. Now that I'm looking at the pics I took with the flash it's evident that there's corrosion on the power unit side of things. Not sure what else I can be doing to prevent this.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I also sprayed CorrosionX Green can in the housing. Dielectric grease doesn't do any good if it doesn't cover everything including the very base of the prongs too. It looks dry in your picture.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Check every connection. I'm willing to bet you have something going on with the wiring. Do you have a picture of the battery tray and any fuse blocks or perkos?

Also, where on your boat is the power pole motor mounted?

edit- How handy are you with a multimeter?


----------



## Net 30

Hey Michael,

The only thing I can think is that the unit is mounted too low and you're getting a shotgun of water into the connection while underway. I saw a couple pics of your build and it looks pretty low.....

On my skiff I had a Bluepoint bracket there when I bought her and adapted the PP head to it. I never had a water issue and it stayed dry all the time plus it was easy to take on and off when traveling/overnighting.

When I build again I'll do the same thing.


----------



## jmrodandgun

If he's getting water inside of the connector then he's got a bigger problem than burning up PP units. He would have _lots_ of water on the deck of the boat. It's more likely that he has an electrical issue that's eating that connector or simple moister corrosion, especially if he's hosing it off with the damn thing unplugged.

The manual says to rinse the unit with the unit plugged in and to use the motor control switches on the unit to clear the drive wheels. It also says to store it unplugged with the dust cap on the male end.

I've always placed the power pole motor and GPS in a plastic container with a silica desiccant and stored them inside while not in use.

Double check the electrical connections, and then read the manual before moving the mount. That looks like an East cape and they have a pretty good handle on what they are doing over there, I wouldn't second guess the placement of the motor until after I tried other things. One of those things being, following the instructions in the user manual.


----------



## mwong61

Ok, so thanks guys for some food for thought.

@Net 30 - I don't think that I'm getting that much spray on the unit when running with the way the ECC guys mounted it. It's actually mounted exactly like PP recommends for transom mount (see pic). 









However, you did give me something to think about. Because of the way that the bluetooth on unit begins pinging the remotes as soon as the unit it plugged in, I've been in the habit of keeping it unplugged until I need to use it. You got me thinking, I'm running to my first spot with the power unit unplugged and exposed to the spray. Probably not a good idea.

@jmrodandgun - the manual doesn't say the unit should be flushed with the plug in. (At least not the most current manual, see pic)










So yes, I have been hosing it off the unit unplugged to get any grit or salt out. Lately I've started using SaltAway and after flushing the motor I use the rest of the mixing cup to rinse off the outside of the motor, the PP Micro and I flush the inside of the Micro as per instructions then unplug and rinse the outside of the unit then let everything air dry in my garage.

Checked the voltage at the plug end, measures 12.77v on a fully charged battery. Fuse block and fuse itself looks good. (see pic).
And the Blue Seas (never Perko looks fine but I did not pull it.

Anyways, I cleaned all the corrosion out with electrical cleaner and a toothbrush, gave it another good coating of dielectric grease and worked it in there good with a toothbrush. Planning to fish tomorrow then I'll give the guys a PP a call and see what they think.

Thanks!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I store mine on the boat and use the rubber boot to cover the plug. When it's time to go fishing I plug it in before I leave the house so nothing gets in the connections. The plug is waterproof for a reason!


----------



## devrep

I have 3 micros and none of them are corroded. I plug them in at the house and unplug them after they are washed.


----------



## jmrodandgun

mwong61 said:


> @jmrodandgun - the manual doesn't say the unit should be flushed with the plug in. (At least not the most current manual, see pic)


Read it again. http://www.power-pole.com/manuals/download/manual/id/29/



> With the spike removed, double tap the key- fob remote DOWN button to run the unit a full 30 seconds while simultaneously flushing with low flow water. Repeat as needed to clean all debris from spike pocket mechanical parts.


----------



## mwong61

Ok, I'm convinced, I'll give it a try.

Plug it in before I leave the house, don't unplug until after washing the boat and I'm putting it away.

Don't flush the bare connectors...

M-


----------



## jmrodandgun

mwong61 said:


> Because of the way that the bluetooth on unit begins pinging the remotes as soon as the unit it plugged in


Can you explain this further? Are the new units no longer using radio transmitters or something?


----------



## salt_fly

Net 30 said:


> Hey Michael,
> 
> The only thing I can think is that the unit is mounted too low and you're getting a shotgun of water into the connection while underway. I saw a couple pics of your build and it looks pretty low.....
> 
> On my skiff I had a Bluepoint bracket there when I bought her and adapted the PP head to it. I never had a water issue and it stayed dry all the time plus it was easy to take on and off when traveling/overnighting.
> 
> When I build again I'll do the same thing.


I had one mounted barely above the water line on my Gheenoe LT25. After I started having problems with up and down functions and got a replacement unit under warranty (excellent customer service by the way), I made a new bracket to raise it up about 12" and it stays much drier. I'm sure that salt water splashing and backwash can't be good for these units. Raise it up above the transom. Some people have mounting brackets welded onto their poling platforms midway up the side for this reason.


----------



## mwong61

jmrodandgun said:


> Can you explain this further? Are the new units no longer using radio transmitters or something?


It's Bluetooth pairing to the remotes, both the key fob one and the mounted one that comes with it. The guys at ECC were telling me that leaving it plugged in all the time tends to drain the battery.


----------



## mwong61

salt_fly said:


> I had one mounted barely above the water line on my Gheenoe LT25. After I started having problems with up and down functions and got a replacement unit under warranty (excellent customer service by the way), I made a new bracket to raise it up about 12" and it stays much drier. I'm sure that salt water splashing and backwash can't be good for these units. Raise it up above the transom. Some people have mounting brackets welded onto their poling platforms midway up the side for this reason.


I'm going to pay better attention next time I'm out and see just how much spray I'm getting on it. I honestly never really thought about it until now. I assumed that unit was pretty well sealed considering how many kayakers use it.


----------



## jmrodandgun

mwong61 said:


> It's Bluetooth pairing to the remotes, both the key fob one and the mounted one that comes with it. The guys at ECC were telling me that leaving it plugged in all the time tends to drain the battery.


No. The key fob and surface switch are not bluetooth. Only bluetooth connectivity is via the silly c monster app. The draw from the bluetooth connectivity would have no impact on battery life. It would take many thousands of hours to draw the battery down.


----------



## mwong61

jmrodandgun said:


> No. The key fob and surface switch are not bluetooth. Only bluetooth connectivity is via the silly c monster app. The draw from the bluetooth connectivity would have no impact on battery life. It would take many thousands of hours to draw the battery down.


Ah ok, good to know. I don't use the app.


----------

